

Proof That Game Theory Isn't Fully True - taylorwc
http://mashable.com/2010/08/12/oracle-google-android-lawsuit/

======
jleader
Maybe I'm overlooking something, but in what way does Oracle's suit against
Google (or the article) prove that "game theory isn't fully true"?

------
WCC
Not everyone acts according to their best interests. That doesn't mean game
theory is wrong.

